# Brake problems



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

After 25k miles on the road, the brakes on my W8 don't seem to stop as quickly as it uses to be, and when I stop hard from 80mph, the steering wheel shakes. So I took it back to the dealer, and they told me pads and rotors have to be replace in the front. They told me its gonna to be $750, and the parts have to be special ordered. Is that even reasonable?
I also post a topic in brakes for this
http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=1127892


----------



## bk3104 (Mar 1, 1999)

*Re: Brake problems (W8-4Motion)*

Pads and rotors? Seems like a lot with that many miles. Do you stop hard often?


----------



## AKs Al (Sep 19, 2003)

*Re: Brake problems (W8-4Motion)*

this is a ripoff ,there are many sources for rotors that are cheaper & higher quality ,dont let a crooked dealer rip you off,also you should know that the hp2 brake system is capable of frieing the rotors from too much heat. I had this problem on my 2000 audi 2.7t (same brake system) vag uses a cheap rotor & overcharges for it.ck out the stoptech rotors.


----------



## VWGUY4EVER (Nov 17, 2000)

*Re: Brake problems (AKs Al)*

Definately go with non-dealer items. They'e good but not great. get Stop-Tech or Brembo rotors...


----------



## jhillyer (Feb 17, 2002)

*Re: Brake problems (AKs Al)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AKs Al* »_this is a ripoff ,there are many sources for rotors that are cheaper & higher quality ,dont let a crooked dealer rip you off,also you should know that the hp2 brake system is capable of frieing the rotors from too much heat. I had this problem on my 2000 audi 2.7t (same brake system) vag uses a cheap rotor & overcharges for it.ck out the stoptech rotors.

I agree. $750 is 2x the price of parts and labor for the front assemblies. It's a rip-off, but if your only resource, pinch a loaf and hand over the cash.


----------



## W8-4Motion (Jun 10, 2003)

*Re: Brake problems (jhillyer)*

Stop-Tech and Brembo sells whole systems, and I don't think their rotors will fit my car, I think its the HP2 but I gonna check it out when I have time, since its Thanksgivings and all.


----------

